# Celeste recipe



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

I'm looking for celeste colored leather to recover a seat for a project of mine. I'm striking out on a leather source. I'm thinking if I could get a basic recipe, what actual colors are mixed to create the celeste, I could then use this recipe as a start using dyes to try to come up with a celeste dye which I then could dye a piece of leather. Does anyone have a basic recipe I could start with?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The simple basic mix is 50% white, 25% blue and 25% green, or CMYK 30,0,0,0.
Wikipedia has more: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sky_blue#Celeste


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks for that. How do you get the percentages? I don't see that information on the wiki page.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I read that somewhere else. Adds up to be not green, not blue, and quite bright. Heavenly. :thumbsup:

But I think any paint mixer would be quite happy to work with that CMYK code.


----------



## BennyC (Feb 9, 2017)

I thought there wasnt a set shade of celeste. If you look at all the Bianchi since world war 2, theres some big differences in the colour. Some more blue, some more green.

Somebody reckons its Pantone 332 ..or...  C 38 / M 0 / Y 27 / K 0.


----------



## mackgoo (Mar 2, 2004)

Just asking for a starting point.


----------

